# Programm zur Versionskontrolle



## asterix (28. Okt 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Ich suche ein Programm zur Versionskontrolle von Teamprojekten. Im Netz stolpere ich immer wieder über WinCVS. Das dort beschriebene erscheint mir jedoch alles etwas älter. Auch unter der angegebenen Homepage finde ich nicht das was ich suche. Gibt es dieses Programm noch, bzw. was setzt ihr ein? Wozu könntet ihr mir raten?


----------



## maki (28. Okt 2008)

Subversion, Subversive als Eclipse Client.


----------



## Wildcard (28. Okt 2008)

Subversion


----------

